# Need For Speed II SE Multiplayer Windows XP



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey all, don't laugh at me :grin: but I'm trying to play NFS2 SE (yeah the old one) on LAN and under windows XP 
The game works fine on windows XP and I can play in single player, but when it comes to multiplayer I can't see the other players, the LAN is configured correctly cause I play Red Alert 2 and Counter-Strike on LAN so is there any solution to make NFS 2 works on LAN under Win XP?

any help would be very appreciated


----------

